# Clown pleco



## jamesandmanda (Sep 17, 2008)

Considering a clown pleco whats the max level of nitrates they stand ? 
heard they are pretty sensitve to it


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Not really, they are just like any other Panaque, they EAT wood. So having a nice chunk of driftwood in the tank will help quite a bit. What kind of water do you have there? Any fish is subject to not doing well in high level nitrates


----------



## jamesandmanda (Sep 17, 2008)

yea i have a large chunk of driftwood in there.

my rates are 10ppm and my ph is 7.8


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

water conditions seem good


----------

